# Lil Indy Results 10-31-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Great turnout today 45 Drivers 65 Cars congrats to all the winners.

Jrs

1. Chris Montague #2
2. Scott Owens #95
3. Dustin Bailey #87
4. Nicole Hammett #10
5. Amanda Owens #5
6. Gracie Bowe #88
7. Noah Arrington #187
8. Zack Bullard #23

Chris Montague


Rookies

1. Garrett Brown #18
2. Vince Smith #7
3. Kevin Smith #15
4. Michael Arrington #420
5. Eddie Owens #6
6. Brandon Chambers #87
7. Todd Poteat #85
8. Tyler Belue #37
9. Tristen Smith #00
10. Mike Husky #5
11. Dennis Martin #49
12. Travis Hicks #18

Garrett Brown


Cadet


1. DJ Arrington #68
2. Ricky McSwain #07
3. Daniel Smith #1
4. Chad Hart #30
5. Richard Powell #22
6. Mike Willard #22
7. Robert Wilson #44
8. Brian Cothran #12
9. Robert Bullard #21
10. Evan Rogers #88

Dj Arrington


Limited

1. Allen Montague #2
2. Richard Morton #5
3. Matt Lorr #0
4. Dennis Green #43
5. Shane Watson #1
6. Mike Covil #62
7. Terry McFalls #49
8. Eugene Owens #12
9. Colt Smith #44

Allen Montague


Supers

1. Dustin McCutcheon #78
2. Alan Foy #36
3. Dennis Green #44
4. Richard Morton #4
5. Mike Covil #62
6. Eugene Owens #12
7. Turtle Brannen #14
8. Matt Lorr #8
9. Jason Smith #9
10. Shane Watson #1

Dustin McCutcheon


Grand National

1. Terry McFalls #T10
2. Dennis Green #43
3. Mike Willard #22
4. Bobby Bowe #3
5. Daniel Smith #1
6. Jason Smith #17
7. Matt Lorr #11
8. Todd Poteat #85

Terry McFalls


1/18 Sprints

1. Turtle Brannen #14
2. Eddie Owens #12
3. Bobby Bowe #3
4. Kevin Smith #15

Turtle


1/10 Sprint

1. Matt Lorr #8
2. Brian Cothran #11
3. Terry McFalls #22
4. Alan Foy #36

Matt Lorr


----------

